# fibroid embolisation



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Peter -please ignore this if seen already can I ask you if you think this procedure could lead to thinner womb lining? now done 5 mths ago(fibroid is 7cm and in muscle wall not womb) and my periods now much lighter 50%+. Im now being scanned in preparation for next month Fet(only have 4 embryos all are aged 40!)
and am bit concerned as womb lining seems a little thin -awaiting scan 3 days time to measure this -my consultant Dr lockwood MFS may consider Viagra to help if problem-any ideas?
it has been suggested that we transfer 3 embroys -if they survive and have also been told we can refreeze them if 4th ok too -is this common practice -i realise time is running out with my own eggs(am now 42 and am on top of list for donor eggs next time if this fails)
any thoughts welcome
best wishes
Sas jane v


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sas jane v said:


> Hi Peter -please ignore this if seen already can I ask you if you think this procedure could lead to thinner womb lining?
> 
> Possibly but certainly not always
> 
> ...


----------

